# blackwater river



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

​​*1St Special Operations Civil Engineer Squadron*​​*1St annual Bass Tournament*​*August 6th 2011*​ 
​​​*Carpenters Park-- Blackwater River-- Milton, Florida*​​ 




*Entry Fee: $120 per boat  — **payout based on number of boats, Includes big fish*

*open to all military and civilian, all participants welcome!*



*Raffle Tickets and 50/50 will be available tournament day *

*All proceeds will benefit 1SOCES booster club and Wounded Warrior Foundation*







*Registration and Payment Methods*:
Entry fee is $120, which includes big fish. Payment can made using one of the following methods: 
*Check or Money Order *
Payment by Mail to: 1SOCES c/o Victoria Demette 
930 John Wayne Circle 
Fort Walton Beach, Florida 32547 . 
Mail in registrations and payments must be postmarked no later than August 1 2011.
*Cash: **Only cash will be accepted the day of the tournament*

*Rules:*
*Any water is legal to fish if can be reached by boat from Carpenters Park*

*Fishing hours will be from safe light to 3pm*

*Registration will begin at 300am until 430am the day of tournament*

*Artificial lures only—PFD’s must be worn when engine is running*

*Limit: 5 Bass (Largemouth or Spotted), minimum length 12”*

*All ties will be broken by weight of heaviest fish*

*No more than 2 persons per boat*

*8 oz. penalty per dead fish,** Short fish will be immediate disqualification*

*All decisions of the tournament officials will be final*

*All FWC rules and regulations will apply*

*All Winners subject to polygraph test *


*Any Questions can be answered by calling 443-563-0815 or 850-884-7747*


*
*
*REGISTRATION FORM: must be filled out and signed to participate*


Boater 1:____________________ 

Address: __________________________________________________________ 

City/State/Zip: ______________________________________________________ 

Phone: ________________________ Cell: ______________________________ 

Email: ____________________________________________________________ 



Boater 2:____________________ 

Address: __________________________________________________________ 

City/State/Zip: ______________________________________________________ 

Phone: ________________________ Cell: ______________________________ 

Email: ____________________________________________________________ 



Signature 1: __________________________________________________ 

Signature 2: _________________________________________________ 


*1st SOCES is not responsible for any accidents, loss of property, nor subject to any form of liability claim. By signing this form you agree to release both parties from any liability and agree to all rules listed above. *


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

anyone planning on fishing this tournament could you please let me know. We are worried about not enough participation this day due to the other tournament in Freeport. THanks 
as of right now there are 11 boats registered , want to make sure we have at least 20 so we can pay out at least 1000 for 1st place


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it still on? Getting my partner's money and signature tomorrow so would like to know before I send the check. thanks, Amarillo


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

tournament is still on !!! hoping for a good turn out


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

zwagner22 said:


> anyone planning on fishing this tournament could you please let me know. We are worried about not enough participation this day due to the other tournament in Freeport. THanks
> as of right now there are 11 boats registered , want to make sure we have at least 20 so we can pay out at least 1000 for 1st place


Z22 How many boats do you have? 

Can my wife and 1 yr old daughter fish with me? Says two people yet my daughter really doesnt fish right now. I also have a PFD vest for her also. 
Said registration started at 3 am to 430 am if I showed up with the entry fee in between that time frame I can still get in to the tournament? Live wells work and all that good stuff. Thanks


----------



## zwagner22 (May 17, 2011)

i dont see a problem with that, and im sure noone else would....its great to see kids getting involved in fishing even though she doesnt fish yet


----------

